

Ask HN: Suggestions for Keywords Apple App Store - iamjonlee

We launched our iphone app two days ago (http://www.grooovy.me) and while we're not doing bad, we could be doing a lot better. One of the things I just read about was the keywords that you use in order for people to find you in the App store.<p>Does anyone have any experience with keywords or have suggestions as to what keywords I should use? I realize that terms like 'social networking' and 'meetups' are far too general and won't be helpful at all.
======
kurtvarner
Can't help much for the keywords, but I do have a suggestion. You need a much
better description of what your app does. If it's an event planning app, then
simple say that. From your website it took me way to long to understand what
it does. "Create Connect Enjoy" and "The free app that breaks barriers and
puts you in the driving seat" I literally have no idea what that means, and
those are your first two headings. This is marketing talk and doesn't make
anyone want to use it. I didn't actually find out what the app does until the
third page down, and even then it was hidden behind "Meet to your mood".
"Create events on the fly" is what I was looking for. It's simple and direct.
This statement should be the main text on your home page.

Sorry for the rant, but I really think you need much, much simpler copy that
is more direct and less marketing lingo.

------
tbgvi
It tough because they restrict you to a pretty small space for keywords. I
stumbled into this one... but you should try using the names of competitive
apps in your keywords, or perhaps complementary apps.

I un-intentionally did this once (one of our "competitors" had a fairly
broad/generic app name), and it definitely seemed to kick start our downloads.

Not sure how often you plan on updating your app, but I'd definitely recommend
experimenting with the keywords. Unfortunately you can only change them when
pushing out an update, so you'd need to update frequently to do a lot of
experimentation with them.

------
mjs00
"meet new people", at least 6 apps with that phrase in the title. "meetup" -
also used a few times

... you can test other words and phrases in the iTunes search box, and see if
popular enough that its being cached and used as a suggestion for
autocompletion.

------
alecszaharia
P.s: I think you should minimize the images.

